# Tim Yeung playing Divine Heresy



## maccayoung (Sep 26, 2007)

His 'slow' speed is still pretty freaking fast!

YouTube - Tim Yeung Master Class - Drum techniques

does anyone know how to embed a youtube vid? I tried a few times with no luck....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2007)

you take the "v2389fbn2b23rh289hr" part and put it inside:
[ youtubevid]v238929fwnn232[/ youtubevid]

like that but without the space in the front


btw lol @ the comment of "slow" where it's still pretty fast.


----------



## maccayoung (Sep 26, 2007)

Ah thanks very much!

here it is then:



um, how do I add to your thanked number?

jeez, I'm not very good and this am I...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2007)

you can't thank regular posts, you click the little scale thingy and add a comment


----------



## maccayoung (Sep 26, 2007)

ah that's what it's for.

thanks again!


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## Blexican (Oct 7, 2007)

Man he's fast.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm more impressed with the fact he plays it so cleanly when he's playing it slow. Trying to slow anything down is fucking hard, especially drums, and keep the same feel/groove.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 8, 2007)

Tim yeung is my favorite "extreme" death drummer.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 8, 2007)

Tim yeung must be the tightest drummer in existance... At least at those speeds. He is like a fucking metronome...  Divine heresy KICK ASS!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 8, 2007)

I got to see him play with Vital Remains. It ruled. Fucking crazy drms. After the show, one fan wanted a pic with him. They hand the camera to Dave, and he's like "How do i work this thing?" Tim says: "You're asian, too! You can figure it out!"


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I got to see him play with Vital Remains. It ruled. Fucking crazy drms. After the show, one fan wanted a pic with him. They hand the camera to Dave, and he's like "How do i work this thing?" Tim says: "You're asian, too! You can figure it out!"



When I saw them thye had another drummer. But I would have loved to see Tim yeung with them! 

 at the camera thing. We do those sort of jokes all the time in school with a chinese guy in our class. Or well, he does it more than us.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2007)

Badass vid. This guy is pretty good.  I need to get some Divine Heresy.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 28, 2007)

derek roddy is better and more fluid


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 28, 2007)

While I do like Roddy's playing more, those kind of comments don't really contribute anything...


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> While I do like Roddy's playing more, those kind of comments don't really contribute anything...



+1


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2007)

awesomeaustin said:


> derek roddy is better and more fluid



Most "blast beat" drumming I've heard doesn't sound very "fluid" at all, and Derek Roddy is no exception. Just my  

But JJ's right, jabs like that don't really contribute to anything.


----------



## MattyCakes (Nov 29, 2007)

im really like shannon lucas lately


----------



## Leon (Nov 29, 2007)

Tim's a pretty cool guy, too


----------



## Jason (Nov 29, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I got to see him play with Vital Remains. It ruled. Fucking crazy drms. After the show, one fan wanted a pic with him. They hand the camera to Dave, and he's like "How do i work this thing?" Tim says: "You're asian, too! You can figure it out!"



 Nice, Am I the only one who hates when drummers fucking just play open hats all the time? 

Also didn't tim most recently play with All that remains?


----------



## TotallyBr00tal (Nov 30, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> Most "blast beat" drumming I've heard doesn't sound very "fluid" at all, and Derek Roddy is no exception. Just my
> 
> But JJ's right, jabs like that don't really contribute to anything.



What are you talking about Roddy has the best and most fluid blasts of anybody, he just came out with a book on blasts. Yeah Tim is a cool guy too, I dont like the Divine Heresy stuff really. I liked his playing on Decrepit Birth's first album.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2007)

TotallyBr00tal said:


> What are you talking about Roddy has the best and most fluid blasts of anybody, he just came out with a book on blasts. Yeah Tim is a cool guy too, I dont like the Divine Heresy stuff really. I liked his playing on Decrepit Birth's first album.



Well in his defense, writing a book about blast beats doesn't really change his opinion on whether or not they sound fluid or not  But I do think that you can make a blast beat sound smooth and groovy with cymbal work and what not, which is what I really like about Roddy's blasts.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well in his defense, writing a book about blast beats doesn't really change his opinion on whether or not they sound fluid or not  But I do think that you can make a blast beat sound smooth and groovy with cymbal work and what not, which is what I really like about Roddy's blasts.



I was simply stating that blast beat style playing/machine gun kick playing isn't very fluid sounding 99.999%. Roddy is one of the most well rounded of that style drummer though, admittedly, his chops cannot be denied, and his cymbal work is really smooth.  

That said, Tim has a very robotic style but it seems to work for the projects I've seen him in. To jam with, that guys gotta be like a friggin' human metronome.


----------



## TotallyBr00tal (Dec 1, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well in his defense, writing a book about blast beats doesn't really change his opinion on whether or not they sound fluid or not  But I do think that you can make a blast beat sound smooth and groovy with cymbal work and what not, which is what I really like about Roddy's blasts.



Basically what I am trying to say is that not only does he have the blast beat down but he also has total knowledge of what is going on musically, and he is one of the only drummers out there to really research and explain what blas beats are, I know Flo had his instructional stuff but that just shows you how to blast wheras Roddy is explaining all the types of blasts and gets them written down. I don't think blasts can get more fluid than Roddy's.


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Nice, Am I the only one who hates when drummers fucking just play open hats all the time?
> 
> Also didn't tim most recently play with All that remains?



I don't believe he did. I could be wrong, but who knows.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Dec 1, 2007)

roddy's blasts are far more technical. he's seriously the most independent / ambidextrous extreme drummer out there, while being among THE fastest, regardless of how clean and consistent he is (which, again, he's amongst the top in those categories as well). He's untouchable.

there are so many youtubes of roddy alternating doing 16th note rolls between left hand/right foot, right hand/left foot, lh/lf, rf/rf, etc. all the while doing so at extreme speeds (+250bpm), WHILE doing some weird shit with his "spare" foot (such as, accents and clave patterns on a foot-mounted ribbon crasher), and spare hand (accents on various cymbals, between riding hats/rides). He's completely insane. Oh, he's powerful too. He can kill you untriggered, plus do this stuff with jazzy fills, lots of dynamics, etc.

But, for Hate Eternal, my favorite is still Conquering The Throne, they're debut album, with drums by Tim Yeung. Simple playing, a tad slower by today's standard, but HEAVY, and pummeling.

This is strictly a subjective taste kinda thing, but I like to describe their two styles as Tim doing 230-240 body blows per minute to your midsection with closed fists, while Derek favoring 250 open handed slaps per minute, to your face. I favor the body shots.... Not as abrasive and extreme, but more _impact_, IMO.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 4, 2007)

Tim yeung is bruce lee and his drum kit is that underground opium ring thing with the guy that puts the claw on.


----------



## Nick (Dec 4, 2007)

totallybr00tals posts are fucking outstanding i be he posts on youtube a lot haha.

i like Tims drumming my friend who is an outstanding drummer himself is a big fan of roddy but iv never really listened to anythign with him on it. maybe i should pick up some hate eternal


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 4, 2007)

Defintely man. Derrick roddy is a great drummer, and love his polyrhythmic stuff within a blast context.


----------

